# Help - Long Trail travel/logistics



## runs247 (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone have any suggestions on travel once I reach the end of the Long Trail at the Canadian Border? I can't locate any bus services, flights or rental car agencies in the area. I can get to Williamstown, MA to start the trail with no problem on a Grayhound. But I am stumped on securing travel arrangements from the Northern Terminus. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!

Ok, I did some searching and I was able to locate bus service from St. Albans to Atlanta on Grayhound but have no idea how to get to St. Albans from the end of the trail. Any suggestions on this is appreciated as well.


*Thanks in advance for any help*.

Brian


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 1, 2004)

If you were going in the other direction, I might have been able to help you out.   I don't live that far from Williamstown.    Any idea when you are planning to do your trip????


----------



## runs247 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I'm planning on leaving Atlanta on 7/30/04 and will arrive in Williamstown mid-afternoon on 7/31/04. I'm figuring about 8-9 days to complete the trail, which would put me at the Northern Terminus around the 8th or 9th of August.

Any suggestions on transporation from the Northern Terminus to St. Albans or Montpelier? Both have Grayhound stations and that is the method of transportation I'm using for this trip.

Any suggestions/ideas is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 1, 2004)

> 8-9 days to complete the trail



Are you really going to make 271 miles in 8 or 9 days? The speed record, set by an ultra marathoner running most of it, is 5 days 14 hours, and that included a 62.7 mile day!

Most of the folks I know have taken a 3-4 weeks to do it. I am duly impressed if you do it in just over a week!


----------



## runs247 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, 8-9 days is my goal but I'm allowing 14 days just in case I need the extra days. I'm currently running 40-60 miles per day 3-4 times per week in preparation for this trip. I've been running ultrathons for about 5 years now but I haven't done this kind of distance at one time. We'll see what happens once I get up there and get on the trail.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow! Good luck!

(unfortunately, though, I don't know anything about the transportation logistics; a friend is doing the LT this summer but she's got a ride from a friend scheduled)


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 2, 2004)

I'll see if I can get you an answer.  I know someone who has done the trail.  I think he has just hitch-hiked back though.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow,  good luck.   I hope you can hit some stellar weather.


----------



## runs247 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the response so far.

Mike P. - Anything you can find out for me is greatly appreciated!

Brian


----------



## chompat99 (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow - good luck on completing the LT in less than 10 days. I think that you will find that you'll be able to make the best mileage the begining and between Killington and Abraham/Ellen. As for getting a ride back, yea I just hitch-hiked my way. You will find that people up in Troy (the end of the trail) are very friendly. From there, just keep heading down 100. It might take a bit, since there are lots of little towns along the way, but its a fun hitch if you have the time. Just make sure you walk to the outskirts of every town to try to get a ride, and avoid the local traffic.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks Tim,  run247, Chomp (Tim) was the person I was talking about.  After a while much of the woods will look the same so make good time there so you can go slower & enjoy the views from Abraham, Camels's Hump, Mansfield & Jay.  (Take the few minutes to climb the tower at Stratton & enjoy the views from Baker Peak, both are in the southern part)


----------



## runs247 (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys.

I was finally able so secure transportation from Newport to White River (?) and there is a Greyhound station in White River.

I figure I'll hitch a ride from the end to Newport and the rest is taken care of.


Thanks again for all the advice and help.

Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 4, 2004)

Good luck, hitching in VT & meeting some of the local northern new england people should probably be part of an LT trip.  Not sure I'd say the same thing to someone section hiking the AT in CT or MA but northern VT doesn't resemble Litchfield County in CT & the people are part of the charm.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 8, 2004)

Be sure to let us know how your adventure turns out!   Here's hoping you get some great weather!


----------



## trailbiscuit (Jun 8, 2004)

runs247,

This is not meant in the way of discouragement at all, but I thought you (and others here) might find this interesting:
http://www.golite.com/team/athletes/coup/index.asp
Click on SAT phone updates for Long Trail report.

And, I'm sure you've heard of Cave Dog!
http://www.thedogteam.com/Long_Trail-Web_Pages/The_Long_Trail/Long_Trail-index-frame.html

Best of luck on your trip!  :beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow -- visited the link to Go-lite (always been a fan) and read the stats. Carrying everything for a 273 mile hike with 66,550' of elevation gain is just incredible. Then a 467.5 mile hike next, If I didn't read it I would find it unbelievable! 

Thanks for a most interesting article!


----------

